# I need an opinion on my dog's nails.



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I need to know if I've been operating on a false myth. I've been told dogs who often walk on asphalt don't need their nails trimmed.

My dog is 3. He has never got his nails trimmed. The main reasons are:

1 - I rarely have access to a vet or a groomer

2- I could always buy something online, but my dog FREAKS out about his legs for some strange reason. For example, he had blood tests done last summer. I warned the vet it was probably better for me to leave the room, so I wouldn't stress out and have a negative impact. I was in the waiting room and it was as if my dog was being mauled by a wolf. Then we all saw the vet poking her head through the door saying " Yeah so hmmmmm, this was his reaction to us putting alcohol on his leg."

3- 9 months out of 12, Dexter is sledding or walking on ice and snow. If his nails were too short, it wouldn't help his traction, right?

4- He walks between 2 and 3 hours a day.

Am I a terrible owner or is this not so bad?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks fine to me 

By the sounds of your posts your dog seems to be one of the happiest ones out there!


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Looks fine to me
> 
> By the sounds of your posts your dog seems to be one of the happiest ones out there!


That's a relief. I didn't want him to injure himself or anything. And quite frankly, I have no clue how long nails are supposed to be.

And thanks. Dexter and I, we were a total recipe for disaster, really. If I would have came here asking "Should I get this dog?", everyone would have yelled a big no. I had never owned a dog. I hadn't even pet a dog ever, due to a severe childhood trauma. That's why I still have so many dumb questions. And here I was, getting stuck with a wild, traumatized, scared of humans, high energy and strong puppy. Far from dog trainers, vets and obediance classes.

But for some inexplicable reasons, it's working out for the both of us despite our strong imperfections.

But yes, it explains my dumb questions even after almost 3 years of having Dexter with me hah!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Zoopie said:


> That's a relief. I didn't want him to injure himself or anything. And quite frankly, I have no clue how long nails are supposed to be.
> 
> And thanks. Dexter and I, we were a total recipe for disaster, really. If I would have came here asking "Should I get this dog?", everyone would have yelled a big no. I had never owned a dog. I hadn't even pet a dog ever, due to a severe childhood trauma. That's why I still have so many dumb questions. And here I was, getting stuck with a wild, traumatized, scared of humans, high energy and strong puppy. Far from dog trainers, vets and obediance classes.
> 
> ...


Nah, your dogs nails are actually shorter than what Soro's were before the vet cut them. HERE are some really long nails: 









I think nails that click on the ground are fine as long as they aren't so long that the dog's toes are being twisted or if they can get caught on things (like the above image). But most people are comfortable with nails even shorter than that (kind of like Dexter's nails!)

And I do not find your questions dumb at all! For a person who has little to no access to the resources you mentioned, you and Dex. seem to be doing better than some dogs/owners that DO have access to vets, classes, trainers... But instead choose not to use them!


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

They do click on the ground, but they are really not long enough for the toes to get twisted or anything. I'll keep an eye on them, but if it's the length they are at after 3 years, the asphalt is probably not a myth! Thank you for your answer (and for the general support!)


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG that picture is horrible Canyx! Zoopie, your dog's nails look fine to me. I seldom cut my 3 dogs' nails. They hardly ever need it. I have a long sloped concrete drive and I throw the ball down it every day for them for exercise. Running on the concrete does a pretty good job for me.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

As everyone has said they look fine .

I'd just suggest clipping his dew claw they'll never touch the ground to get worn down by wear and tear. At least that's what I do. I just trim the dew claws one a week or twice a week so they don't become razors.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, I agree, they look fine. They are sharp, but they aren't long. As long as you don't mind the sharpness, I would just watch them. I agree with Niraya though..watch the dew claws because they don't touch the ground, and they can grow long and curl back into the leg. For never being trimmed in 3 years, doesn't look like thats an issue with your dog, maybe they break off or he chews them off? Or maybe they just don't really grow. Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> Yes, I agree, they look fine. They are sharp, but they aren't long. As long as you don't mind the sharpness, I would just watch them. I agree with Niraya though..watch the dew claws because they don't touch the ground, and they can grow long and curl back into the leg. For never being trimmed in 3 years, doesn't look like thats an issue with your dog, maybe they break off or he chews them off? Or maybe they just don't really grow. Just keep an eye on them.


Will do! I'll ask the vet to trim only his dew claws when she'll come in June. In the meantime, I'll keep an eye on them to make sure they stay this way.

Never saw him chew them or anything though. Might just be all the walking.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree they look fine. But if the vet is going to trim them I'd just let them do all the nails. It can't hurt and shorter is always better (nails touching the ground don't help with traction, and actually make it worse). I also would recommend still learning a bit about HOW to do it if you ever need to. I'm sure future dogs will need their nails trimmed at some point and it's just a good skill to have, not to mention that acclimating him to having his paws touched will make the job easier on the vet. Btw, your dog's nails are very light and I can actually see the quicks in the picture so he'd be a super easy dog to learn with. 

Our dog's nails don't get worn down sufficiently from pavement so I keep them trimmed with a dremel. She also has black nails. Seems like you got lucky with your dog on two counts!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I am going to jump on the bandwagon and say your fine! I can see the quicks as well (the pink part) and you don't have much to trim. The clear/white part at the tip is what you'd be looking to trim away, and if the picture is accurate and my eyes aren't playing tricks, it looks like you'd really only be de-sharpening them (my term for cutting off the razor like part at the tip). 

I agree that nail trimming is a good skill to have and to know about. If you have a Dremel or similar tool, you can use that. My dogs actually do better with a Dremel than with nail scissors. 

No, its not a myth that asphalt will grind down dogs feet. Its obvious to me when I look at a dogs foot whether he gets lots of walks on coarse surfaces or not. Think of it as a giant nail file! However, some dogs will still need regular nail trims even if they do walk on asphalt. 

And I agree with Canyx that Dexter is probably one of the happiest DF dogs. How could he not be! And your experience just goes to show that we (as in everyone, especially me!) aren't always right. I am glad that you and Dex found each other and are learning about the world together, through each other. I really look forward to your posts, and especially your pictures.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

That's what my dog's nails look like _after_ I trim them! (I'm paranoid about hitting the quick.) So I think you're fine!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

They look fine to me too. But asphalt doesn't always wear the nails down sufficiently. I still cut both my dogs' nails about once a week.

And your dog's feet sensitivity, that would be caused by not getting used to being handled from an early age. When I got my puppy I picked him up and touched him all over every day from day one, and he couldn't care less if I touch his feet.

Seeing as you don't need to trim his nails it's probably not a big deal, but if he ever does get an injury or needs his feet looked at for whatever reason, it would help if he was ok with it. So I would consider desensitising him to having his feet touched.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

+two said:


> And I agree with Canyx that Dexter is probably one of the happiest DF dogs. How could he not be! And your experience just goes to show that we (as in everyone, especially me!) aren't always right. I am glad that you and Dex found each other and are learning about the world together, through each other. I really look forward to your posts, and especially your pictures.


Thanks  We still have issues to work with, but he has come a long long way since I got him. He's the best dog ever.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

lil_fuzzy said:


> They look fine to me too. But asphalt doesn't always wear the nails down sufficiently. I still cut both my dogs' nails about once a week.
> 
> And your dog's feet sensitivity, that would be caused by not getting used to being handled from an early age. When I got my puppy I picked him up and touched him all over every day from day one, and he couldn't care less if I touch his feet.
> 
> Seeing as you don't need to trim his nails it's probably not a big deal, but if he ever does get an injury or needs his feet looked at for whatever reason, it would help if he was ok with it. So I would consider desensitising him to having his feet touched.


He was a wild puppy (literally...no owner or anything) and he lost his mom too young. I was the second human to pet him when I got him and he was around 4 months. So this might be the reason, yes.

And he's fine with me touching his feets and legs. But he panics at new things in a very impressive way. If I just move a piece of furniture, he'll bark at it for hours (my solution? I move the furniture around every month so he learns to deal with it, but he has yet to accept it). And as soon as there's a needle or a new sensation on his legs....anxiety explosion!


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

I think the nails look good and you are doing a great job of caring for your dog........................


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I really appreciate the support (i do feel like a bad inexperienced owner sometimes) and the help you've been giving me. I really do.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Zoopie said:


> I really appreciate the support (i do feel like a bad inexperienced owner sometimes) and the help you've been giving me. I really do.


Your dogs nails look good for never having been trimmed before. As happy and health as your dog looks in your photo under your name I would say your a pretty good owner. 

My Miniature Pinscher's nails stay short and so far we have not had to trim them. On the other hand our Basenji, Giant Schnauzer (RIP), and Dogue de Bordeaux (RIP) have/had to have their nails trimmed at least once a week with a Dermel.


----------

